# Two more earthquakes in Christchurch



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

One was 5.8 and the second was potentially 6 or bigger - in the space of 90 minutes.

Not what was on the Christmas list 

Second large quake hits Christchurch - national | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

and there have been more during the night and into today. Those poor people, I don't know where they find the fortitude to carry on, got to admire them for sticking it out.


----------

